# Scamander ; The bream that tried to drown me!



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Was bored, the wind had dropped, decided to lob a soft plastic in the river. Woohoo, hooked a good bream, strong fight, reached down and grabbed leader to lift it onto rocks. SPLASH!!!! Bloody slippery rocks. We exchanged places - bream on land, me in water. One very bedraggled yeti !!! Hat lost, phone dead (and so is the bloody fish)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> phone dead (and so is the bloody fish)


I'm not surprised. It cost enough, it should at least pay back with calories.
Still, wouldn't have happened out of a kayak.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

The bastard will feature in my avatar photo (to be taken tomorrow!)


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Great slip report mate.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

The phone is just a cheapie - not worried if I have to replace it, just worried about all the ph numbers I may have lost. Aaaagh. Anyway, thanks for the tip - into the rice with it.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ado said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > phone dead (and so is the bloody fish)
> ...


Love this :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

'Barb, if that's you in your avatar then I was pretty much spot on with my first impression of you being a lunatic.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

koich said:


> 'Barb, if that's you in your avatar then I was pretty much spot on with my first impression of you being a lunatic.


Wasn't he crucified?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Well done, you had me sussed :lol: 
And the fish in the photo is the same bastard that tried to drown me - as promised. (and its all my own hair!)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Re crucifixion - people in the Park here can't decide on my parentage - Jesus, John Lennon or Ned Kelly


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Re crucifixion - people in the Park here can't decide on my parentage - Jesus, John Lennon or Ned Kelly


 :lol: 
wouldn't your behavior be evidence of parentage

the apple does not fall far from the tree


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

It would be Jesus then - with my pure living and lunatic followers  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

can't be Jesus
you would have walked on the water not fell in it


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Fair point. I just thought I could, hence never learning to swim ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Re crucifixion - people in the Park here can't decide on my parentage - Jesus, John Lennon or Ned Kelly


Catweazle would have been my guess

You haven't met Bilbo yet have you?
that little £$%^&* will try to kill you too

Jeebus lookit the head on that
(Bream, RTY, whatever)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

One of my brothers nickname in the 70's was Catweazle - no-one these days would know who that was - or the relevance of "electrickery" or the dangers of "the watter"


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> One of my brothers nickname in the 70's was Catweazle - no-one these days would know who that was - or the relevance of "electrickery" or the dangers of "the watter"












I'd forgotten (or never knew) that the dad was Charles "Bud" Tingwell
How 'bout that


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Thats him, thats my bro!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Thats him, thats my bro!


So, who is this?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

That would be Lister's wife! :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great to have you on board Rhubarb - I can see you are going to fit in well. 
And now I understand why you have to move from the Adelaide Hills to Tassie for the summer - the CFS would not permit you in the Adelaide Hills during the fire ban season without some clearance of that undergrowth.
Well done on the bream.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Phone spent 24hrs in rice and now its cured - thanks for the tip. Three year old $40 phone much tougher than those expensive whizzbang thingies


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Great story, starts a little fishy for feed and ends with a mirical. Perhaps there's something to the parentage afterall.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

as one who grew up without a telly I must now consider myself to be educated by the interweb thingy.... never heard of catweazel until now


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Loved catweazel as a kid.
As a teenager it was on (reruns) in the mornings. Even funnier the second time around with a "relaxing after work smoke" after night shift.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I remember watching Catweazle while wrapping my first DIY rod, a 12' surf rod Butterworth MT 8144 with metal ferrules white underwraps and gold overwraps
It was supposed to be for jew in the surf with an alvey reel

Never got my jew, but I did get a 5 kilo snapper off the beach at Coolum


----------

